# Moving from Passat to MPV which one to ease the pain



## Bamhan (15 Sep 2008)

I currently drive a Passt TDi, 07 which I will have to get rid of by January, need a 7 seater then.
I am currently test driving MPV's but am so dissappointed in them.
I drove a Hyundai Trajet at the weekend and there was no pick up at all.
I love my Passat, love the pick up, the power, ease of driving and handling etc.
Can anyone reccomend a 7-seater which is a decent car to drive in terms of power and driveability.


----------



## kfk (15 Sep 2008)

I drove a ford galaxy (1.8 diesel I think) for a couple of days while my car was in the garage. I liked it a lot, thought the acceleration was good. Handling OK too, but i guess you ain't going to get a mpv with better handling than a saloon.


----------



## baz05 (15 Sep 2008)

A friend of mine had the same dilema last year and after test driving most MPV's available he settled on one of these...

[broken link removed]

I've had a go in it and it's not bad but as already said there will be a big differance power and handling wise between a car and a MPV.


----------



## RS2K (15 Sep 2008)

The best handling and most car like 7 seater is the Ford S-Max. You'll need a 2.0 TDCI diesel to get the "pick up" you need I reckon.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Sep 2008)

Considering the Passat isn't all that remarkable to drive, I dunno what you are expecting. But as said earlier the S-Max is rate by all Mags as the best handling MPV. Evo magazine often remark (they use it as a camera car) that its better than some of the so called sporty cars they sometimes review. I've never driven one myself. You can get the similar VW engines in the VW Touran and VW Sharan if thats of interest. Neither is meant to be anything special to drive, but not bad at the same time. The usual VW "solid" handling etc. I'm looking at the Touran myself. Its a bit more compact the the van sized Sharan, S-Max.


----------



## Wing&Prayer (15 Sep 2008)

Funny that! 

We traded in our '06 1.9 TDi for a '07 1.9 Tdi Sharan (automatic). Agree that 'pick up' is not really to be found in a people carrier - don't think they are really made for that somehow. The Sharan has reasonable acceleration, I mean overtaking is just slightly less decisive than the Passat, but a car with zip it is not!
Once you have entered the MPV world, you have entered the 'nice n easy' world, where 'pick up' usually means "kids, football, 8pm - and get some bread on the way home"!


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Sep 2008)

Whats the point of dismissing all MPV's based on a automatic diesel?

You can buy MPV's with 200bhp and sub 8 sec 0-60's. Is that enough pickup?


----------



## bren36 (16 Sep 2008)

recently bought a 03 Galaxy TDI 115bhp Ghia, has great pickup and comfort is second to none looked at all the alternatives and found this the best. the Seat and Volkswagon are exactly the same car as the Galaxy just the spec inside is different. I am getting 53mpg on a long spin from it which i think is very good.


----------



## Bamhan (16 Sep 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Whats the point of dismissing all MPV's based on a automatic diesel?
> 
> You can buy MPV's with 200bhp and sub 8 sec 0-60's. Is that enough pickup?


 
Who mentioned automatic?
And if you know of such great MPV's suggest a make and model.

I agree the Passat is not exactly a sports car but in my opinion it handles well, has good acceleration and very good boot space etc.

To gain one extra seat you have to compromise a heck of a lot in terms of driveability in my opinion in any of the MPV's I have test driven.

I am looking for some suggestions on what is a good MPV, I will test drive the C-Max and the Galaxy at the weekend, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## RS2K (16 Sep 2008)

Remember C-Max 4/5 seats, S-Max and Galaxy 7 seats.


----------



## spfeno (17 Sep 2008)

Galaxy is your only man

Bought one in the UK 4 years ago - gonna keep it for another 3-4 and go over again - bought 2nd hand from www.cargiant.co.uk

Even after VRT, I would have saved 2 or 3 grand compared to similar priced models

Excellent family car - I bought the Ghia model 1.9TDi Auto Diesel - 45 to 50 MPG on a journey

There are 3 models starting at the LX, the Zetec and then Ghia

Good Luck


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

Bamhan said:


> Who mentioned automatic?.


 
The post before mine?



Bamhan said:


> And if you know of such great MPV's suggest a make and model.


 
Whats the specs of your Passat?

Ford S-MAX 2.5 0-60 mph: *7.4* seconds 220bhp. 
Vauxhall Zafira VXR 2.0T 0-60 mph: *7.2* seconds 240bhp.

Even this isn't bad.
VW Touran 2.0 TDI Sport (170ps) 0-60 mph: *8.8* seconds


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2008)

_Mitsubishi Grandis_ also has a 2.4 turbo with similar performance to the above mentioned.  Looks a lot better too IMO.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

The only one I could find was a non turbo.
Mitsubishi Grandis 2.4  MIVEC 0-60 mph: *9.7* seconds 165bhp


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2008)

Maybe that's the one I'm thinking of - still, not bad anyway.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Sep 2008)

Theres a 2.0 turbo diesel. Maybe theres some odd ball import models. I don't think any of them are much to look at myself. There are all one step removed from a van/minibus. I probably prefer the more boxy like ones, like a Touran etc. The Honda stream and Grandis are a bit too swoopy for me. Fan of the 80's I guess.


----------



## Silvergirl (17 Sep 2008)

How about a jeep? My bro got a long wheel base land crusier - it has 7 seats prob not the best on fuel and tax but if you are not doing huge mileage then it would be grand.

They had a mazda mpv previous to that and found that the lack of boot space was a killer with a full crew on board. No room for the gear bags and hurlies and buggies.  Because of the engine size they are prob going cheap at the moment too.

Just another option...


----------



## Bamhan (18 Sep 2008)

Silvergirl we looked at the lancruiser LWB alright but it is a devil for getting kids in and out of. The last two seats are more occasional seats really where as I would need them in action all the time.

I do both city and rural driving and very high milage as well.

Will test drive a few makes and models at the weekend and see how I get on.


----------



## Purple (18 Sep 2008)

The S-Max is a great looking car but the boot space with the 7 seats in is very bad.
The galaxy is not as nice looking but has far more boot space. 
I drove a Passat before and didn’t rate it for handling (but the acceleration was OK). There was just as much poke in Mrs Purple’s old Galaxy (1.9L TDI 115 bhp).

The other option is a 4X4 such as a Volvo XC90 but, in my opinion, the large MPV’s are nicer to drive and have far more car like handling.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Sep 2008)

I don't get why they think if you've 6 or 7 people you won't need the luggage space to match. Which is why you see a lot of 4x4's and MPV's with roof boxes.


----------



## Bamhan (18 Sep 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> I don't get why they think if you've 6 or 7 people you won't need the luggage space to match. Which is why you see a lot of 4x4's and MPV's with roof boxes.


 Could not agree more.

And for the record I am not saying that the Passat is a wonder car, but I like driving it, and think it handles very well.

I have never driven a Ford before.


----------



## Purple (18 Sep 2008)

Bamhan said:


> I have never driven a Ford before.



Having owned a Passat and a Mondeo, I preferred the Mondeo.
I have never owned a Golf of a Focus but have driven both and the Focus was a better drive.
I do not own a Ford and have no connection with them, I just think they are very good cars.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Sep 2008)

VW's in general have safe predictable handling. Good grip and fairly solid. Lots of people like that. I do myself. But they don't really flow like a really good handling car, there isn't the same feel. With the exception of the current GTI, which I haven't driven. Fords are meant to be better. The only recent ford I've driven is a focus and I didn't feel there was a night and day difference in terms of handling myself. Nice enough to drive.

I'd say if you find a VW MPV with the same performance/engine as your Passat, you'd be happy enough. The Touran is more car like, and the Sharan more Van like.


----------



## frash (2 Oct 2008)

Have been following this thread but haven't commented in it yet.
I currently drive a Passat (estate) but next car (vehicle really!) will be a 7 seater.

Let us know what you get Bamhan


----------



## Purple (2 Oct 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> VW's in general have safe predictable handling. Good grip and fairly solid. Lots of people like that. I do myself. But they don't really flow like a really good handling car, there isn't the same feel. With the exception of the current GTI, which I haven't driven. Fords are meant to be better. The only recent ford I've driven is a focus and I didn't feel there was a night and day difference in terms of handling myself. Nice enough to drive.
> 
> I'd say if you find a VW MPV with the same performance/engine as your Passat, you'd be happy enough. The Touran is more car like, and the Sharan more Van like.


 I agree with all of that.


----------



## landmarkjohn (7 Oct 2008)

I had a Kia Carens for 8 weeks.... coming from a Passat 1.8T

It had a diesel engine and the pickup and drive were quite impressive. I think well worth a test drive. No affiliation.


----------



## mathepac (7 Oct 2008)

Toyota Corolla Verso 2.2 D-4D, 135bhp?


----------



## Bamhan (7 Oct 2008)

My husband has just bought an 07 Ford Galaxy. Will report back on what I think of it when we have had it for a while.


----------

